# Bought an LG BH200 Dual Format player....



## muzz (Nov 30, 2006)

It works great- loads reasonably quick, Bitstreams, and Decodes to PCM multi as well.
Has 1080P/24.

So far I have played about 10 BD/HD DVDS, and it has been flawless, very quick chapter advance(faster than my A1 and my A2) FF/RW is quick(on HDM- SD FF/RW is slower- a bit cumbersome), PQ is VG in HD- SD is ok.

Not a single hiccup- no "Helicopter" noise using Bitstream (Pass Through) with DD+ either to my NEW Denon 988 either....

I got sick of waiting for a BD player with decent Analog/BM....so I bought the 988 at CC for a bargain, and am using it for a Pre/Pro.....Decodes all without issue, so the BH200 DF player is perfect for it.

I finally got a BD player(with great HD DVD performance to boot!), but the deal for the Denon 988 is what triggered me finally getting a BD player....
I like only using 1 HDMI port for both formats


----------



## muzz (Nov 30, 2006)

BTW- To enable bitstreaming, I had to update the FW.... I DL'd the FW from LG- just copied it to a USB jump/thumb drive, plugged it into the USB slot in the front of the player, turned it on, and BAM- "Update FW" to XXXXXX402F (filename)? 
Clicked OK and the FW update (38 mb) took about 5 minutes!!
That is WAY better than messing around with Ethernet updating(which this DOES have as well), or dl'ing the file, and burning an ISO (like the Toshiba players) and then HOPING it would read it(and take a long time either way).

I was shocked, I didn't even point to the file on the jump drive, and there wereALOT of other files on that drive- it searched quickly, found it, and asked me...... 5 minutes or so later and it was done.

This player is quicker than the A1 or the A2 as well.
Looks better in person than it does in the store ads too.

I'm actually pretty impressed with it, I wish it was available a year or so ago at the $ I got it for at CC....
This thing is a bargain at that price.

We'll see how it holds up, but so far it's pretty awesome.:T


----------



## Toolatecrew (Jul 10, 2008)

Very nice. Now you can take adavantage of all the HD DVD clearouts and watch high definition movies for a very inexpensive price while we all way for BR to "get real" on their software prices. I have a PS3 and bought an HDA3 on clearout for $70. I watch HD DVDs all the time but few BR right now. But when the time comes being abkle to switch back and forth will work out perfectly for you. Enjoy


----------



## muzz (Nov 30, 2006)

This my first BD player, and it works great, at least as good as my old HD DVD players so far as well.

Pretty happy....now hopefully BD disc prices will drop....that Buy 2 get 1 free deal at amazon is looking pretty good right about now.

Thanks

m


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Congrats on the player... sounds like a good machine. Keep us posted on how it works out for you. :T


----------



## muzz (Nov 30, 2006)

Thanks Sonnie
So far so good. :T


----------



## muzz (Nov 30, 2006)

So far so really good!!
This thing is a fantastic machine if you don't need analogs, not a single hiccup bit streaming to my 988.

Wish this was the first machine I ever bought, instead of the Tosh A1 and A2.....Purple is good!!

LG is supposedly working on Firmware to make it profile 2.0(according to emails asking LG CS about it) , I personally couldn't care any less about that, but some folks do.


----------



## Wayde (Jun 5, 2006)

It's good to know LG thinks they can get it up to BD Profile 2.0. 

Does it bitstream up to DTS-HD-MA?


----------



## muzz (Nov 30, 2006)

Yes, it bitstreams all the codecs, it also decodes all of them EXCEPT DTS-HD or DTS-HD/MA.

It seems some AVRS suffer from a "Helicopter/Lawnmower" type noise when Bitstreaming DD+ using the BH200 , but my Denon 988 does not exhibit this behavior, and I have not seen any other Denon users complain of this either, although I have seen some say that the Denons they have do not do this..
Why Denon doesn't do it I don't know, but I'm certainly not complaining :bigsmile:

I'm not sure if any BD's use DD+, some HD DVDS did though.

Still going strong, and playing everything I throw at it.....and I hope it continues to do so.


----------



## tbase1 (Nov 10, 2006)

Is this player bitstream for blu-ray and hd-dvd?


----------



## muzz (Nov 30, 2006)

Yes it is.

I paid 469, I still feel like I got a great deal.....
In the Best Buy Weekly Ad, it can be had for $339 , but there is also a coupon that you can add to it for 10% off listed here:

http://emailinfo.bestbuy.com/P/v3/C...001187789;1;02&R=T1_CPN_50586&A=1007&ci=50586

What a bargain, I'm seriously thinking of grabbing another one of these, because
I have been extremely happy with the one I have now.


----------



## tbase1 (Nov 10, 2006)

thx...i think i'll go with one of these and move my other players to another room.


----------



## muzz (Nov 30, 2006)

If you are going to get one of these, I wouldn't wait long, I'm not sure how many are available, but I don't think they'll last long at that price.


----------

